# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Muốn nhanh thì phải từ từ: CNC combo 6060

## ABCNC

Tật ham chế cháo, muốn làm 1 con CNC hơi chính xác 1 chút để DIY này nọ chơi, mà trình cơ khí và điện thì gà quá, nên dùng combo, mà cũng phải phục kích 1 thời gian khá dài mới có đủ bộ ngon bổ rẻ.

Cấu hình: 2Y: 600 base 84 nhôm; 1X: 600 base 84 thép; 2Z: 50 base 52 nhôm. Khung máy thép V xây dựng.
Mục đích: gia công từ A tới ...Nhôm.
Đây là khung máy ạ:


Còn đây là sơ phác, mình mong muốn có 2Z liệu có ổn về cơ khí không?


Nhờ các bác góp ý giúp ạ.

----------

diy1102, Mr.L

----------


## imechavn

Một giải pháp cân bằng dùng 2 trục Z à bác? là một giải pháp hay đấy. Bác cần đưa ra hình ảnh bộ combo của bác nữa thì anh em mới tư vấn cụ thể hơn được.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Tuấn

Hay quá, bác làm đi, em học ké với  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

Ý tưởng của chủ thớt rất hay. Nhưng em thấy khi gia công khi vấn đề cơ khi không tốt sẽ dẫn đến z này bị tác động ngay bản thân nó và z còn lại.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Em thấy kiểu đạt Z như thế này làm mất không gian làm việc của Y, nói chung là không hay  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## diy1102

> Em thấy kiểu đạt Z như thế này làm mất không gian làm việc của Y, nói chung là không hay


K hẳn ạ. X, Y thành Y, X là đâu vẫn thế. Nhưng nó k cơ động khi muốn hoạt động đủ hành trình theo khung máy thôi ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy bác chủ thiết kế kiểu này là do sử dụng combo, tiết diện nhỏ, để 2 Z cùng phía thì không tải nổi. Chia sang 2 bên kia sẽ chịu lực tốt hơn. Còn về hành trình thì mất Y bù X  :Wink:

----------

diy1102

----------


## imechavn

Chủ thớt có ý hay đấy, khi cần vẫn có thể cho 1 đầu chạy toàn trục X và Y để chạy những sản phẩm lớn, khi chạy sản phẩm nhỏ có thể để hai đầu để tự bản thân 2 đầu gia công cân bằng nhau nếu có phản lực cắt sảy ra. Thường vận tốc và gia tốc cắt theo phương X sẽ lớn hơn theo phương Y, giải pháp gá phôi để chạy nhanh dao theo phương X phổ biến hơn theo phương Y. Thiết kế theo phương án này theo tôi thấy hợp lý, có sự cân bằng.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## diy1102

> Chủ thớt có ý hay đấy, khi cần vẫn có thể cho 1 đầu chạy toàn trục X và Y để chạy những sản phẩm lớn, khi chạy sản phẩm nhỏ có thể để hai đầu để tự bản thân 2 đầu gia công cân bằng nhau nếu có phản lực cắt sảy ra. Thường vận tốc và gia tốc cắt theo phương X sẽ lớn hơn theo phương Y, giải pháp gá phôi để chạy nhanh dao theo phương X phổ biến hơn theo phương Y. Thiết kế theo phương án này theo tôi thấy hợp lý, có sự cân bằng.


Làm sao mà chạy toàn Y đc ạ. Z nó nhô ra 2 pía của x mà.

----------


## imechavn

Khi chạy một đầu thì chạy toàn Y mà!

----------


## diy1102

> Khi chạy một đầu thì chạy toàn Y mà!


Bác xem lại xem. Theo cơ hình vẽ thì z sẽ pải nhô ra chứ ạ.

----------


## imechavn

Bác đó vẽ chưa hoàn chỉnh thôi, nếu bác ấy vẽ 2 đầu Z một phía thì cũng vẽ nhô ra như vậy thôi.

----------


## diy1102

Y 1300, z to z 610 mà bác. Mà cũng chưa rõ. Giải thích như bác cũng có thể ạ. Chờ chủ thớt vào pán.

----------


## ABCNC

> Em thấy kiểu đạt Z như thế này làm mất không gian làm việc của Y, nói chung là không hay


theo mình nghĩ ý bác là không gian để thao tác gắn phôi lên bàn máy ấy, chứ ko phải trong quá trình làm việc của máy phải ko ạ. Chính xác là vậy, nhưng mình định phay meca, .. nói chung là dạng tấm thôi bác, dạng phôi này thường thao tác trượt vào bàn máy thôi chứ ít khi đặt từ trên xuống. Do chỉ gia công chuyên biệt dạng tấm nên trục Z máy này hành trình cũng chỉ cần 50 và trục X mình cũng ko nâng lên cao. Đây là máy nhìn từ trên xuống ạ:

----------


## ABCNC

Trục X mình sử dụng com bo IAI RCP2-SS8C-56P-20... theo catalog thì nó tải được tầm 40Kg khi nằm ngửa, cánh tay được đưa ra tới 450mm cáy này mình đưa ra tầm 305mm




> Em thấy bác chủ thiết kế kiểu này là do sử dụng combo, tiết diện nhỏ, để 2 Z cùng phía thì không tải nổi. Chia sang 2 bên kia sẽ chịu lực tốt hơn. Còn về hành trình thì mất Y bù X


Vì em muốn gia công 2 phôi 600x600 cùng lúc bác ạ



> Chủ thớt có ý hay đấy, khi cần vẫn có thể cho 1 đầu chạy toàn trục X và Y để chạy những sản phẩm lớn, khi chạy sản phẩm nhỏ có thể để hai đầu để tự bản thân 2 đầu gia công cân bằng nhau nếu có phản lực cắt sảy ra. Thường vận tốc và gia tốc cắt theo phương X sẽ lớn hơn theo phương Y, giải pháp gá phôi để chạy nhanh dao theo phương X phổ biến hơn theo phương Y. Thiết kế theo phương án này theo tôi thấy hợp lý, có sự cân bằng.


Khà khà bác phân tích làm em chóng mặt quá, chắc tại hên thôi ạ, Y của em hành trình có 600 thôi bác, dù kiểu gì thì nó cũng chỉ gia công đựợc max là 600x600

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trục X mình sử dụng com bo IAI RCP2-SS8C-56P-20... theo catalog thì nó tải được tầm 40Kg khi nằm ngửa, cánh tay được đưa ra tới 450mm cáy này mình đưa ra tầm 305mm
> 
> 
> Vì em muốn gia công 2 phôi 600x600 cùng lúc bác ạ
> 
> Khà khà bác phân tích làm em chóng mặt quá, chắc tại hên thôi ạ, Y của em hành trình có 600 thôi bác, dù kiểu gì thì nó cũng chỉ gia công đựợc max là 600x600


Vậy thì ok bác

----------


## ABCNC

Cập nhật: mới xong phần thô của khung máy, đổi sang phương án bắt bu lông - dán keo, vì ở vùng trũng nên chỉ kiếm được sắt U 100- 5ly thôi, hàn thì khá khó.

----------

CKD, diy1102, duonghoang, mig21, nhatson, writewin

----------


## diy1102

> Cập nhật: mới xong phần thô của khung máy, đổi sang phương án bắt bu lông - dán keo, vì ở vùng trũng nên chỉ kiếm được sắt U 100- 5ly thôi, hàn thì khá khó.


Mấy con ốc cỏ vẻ bé bác ạ.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## blueocean

Bác đem cả con máy vào nhà à? Mà mấy cây U đó có chuẩn thẳng ko vậy, thường thì mấy cây này toàn cong thôi!

----------


## ít nói

em thì chơi hạng này . 650 x 600 full nhôm đúc

----------


## ABCNC

Ốc A2 70, loại 6ly x4 mình tính thấy lực kéo cũng tạm ổn, nguyên giàn khung sắt ấy chỉ tầm 100kg thôi, gắn vào thấy nhỏ thiệt, cũng hơi lo, với lại có chơi thêm keo, chắc khi di chuyển cũng ko đến nỗi nào.
@ blueocean: mình còn đi bào lại mà, nó ko vuông góc thôi chứ ko cong.

----------


## Tuấn

Những chỗ em bôi đỏ bác hàn được ạ, không gây co ngót cong vênhd đâu ạ

----------

ABCNC, cuong, mig21, nhatson, taih2, Tuanlm

----------


## ABCNC

Trong thời gian chờ bào cái khung sắt, úp đỡ cái bộ đế đồng hồ so tiêu chuẩn G9 cho thớt nó lên

----------


## Tuấn

Bác ơi cái chân đế đồng hồ so mới tinh mua loại rẻ cũng chỉ hơn 100k thui mà lại có đế nam châm, còn vặn vẹo thoải mái nữa  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Bác ơi cái chân đế đồng hồ so mới tinh mua loại rẻ cũng chỉ hơn 100k thui mà lại còn vặn vẹo thoải mái nữa


Hihi quan trọng nó có lực hút (hoặc nặng) nữa sẽ vững hơn khi sử dụng.

----------


## ABCNC

Ặc, thía à, mà ở quê e cũng ko biết mua ở đâu, bác nào dư chia lại cho e với  :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

Help, đời ko như là mơ, thiết kế con máy của e chắc bị phá sản quá. Số là 2 combo trục z của e tải chỉ dc tầm 3kg thôi mà cái spin + đai kẹp đem về cân thử hơn 6kg/1 bộ  :Frown: . E tăng cường lại phần truc x, làm lại trục z. Các bác xem phán giúp kết cấu trục x, z cũng như mô tơ vậy có ổn ko ạ , mà e cũng tham lắm phải 2 spin mới chịu ạ, cám ơn.

----------


## ít nói

em cũng làm 1 khung 650 650 dạng H . giờ vứt chỏng chơ vì thiếu vít me và ray . hix

----------


## ABCNC

Ôi VN lại chấp trc 2 trái ròi, chán, trận này chắc 3-3.
E vẫn lăng tăng với cách xử lý trục z liễu yếu đào tơ này:
Phương án 1: làm 2 truc z mới.
Phương án 2: độ lại truc z hiện có (ko biết độ kiểu gì?nữa).
Phương án 3: đổi qua chơi 2 con phay makita  :Frown: . E cũng làm MDF, meca là chủ yếu nên con này cũng đủ mạnh, mỗi tội quá ồn.


@ itnoi:Bộ của bác giống kit của tung của nhỉ.

----------


## ít nói

> Ôi VN lại chấp trc 2 trái ròi, chán, trận này chắc 3-3.
> E vẫn lăng tăng với cách xử lý trục z liễu yếu đào tơ này:
> Phương án 1: làm 2 truc z mới.
> Phương án 2: độ lại truc z hiện có (ko biết độ kiểu gì?nữa).
> Phương án 3: đổi qua chơi 2 con phay makita . E cũng làm MDF, meca là chủ yếu nên con này cũng đủ mạnh, mỗi tội quá ồn.
> 
> 
> @ itnoi:Bộ của bác giống kit của tung của nhỉ.


Em chơi tầu thôi he he . ko có đủ trình độ để chế à

----------


## ABCNC

Típ tục con đường đau khổ.
Tay nghề tầm cỡ này, xếp vào bậc 1/7 được ko các bác?. Lỗ 12 e ko có gì để làm, nên nó tầy quầy như vầy

----------


## ABCNC

Lên trục X nào

----------

CKD, nhatson, solero

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu này bác vẫn theo kiểu chim hải âu hay bác

----------


## ABCNC

Đúng roài bác, nhưng định điều chỉnh chút: liên kết 2 combo Z thành double Z xem có tăng cường được gì ko, giống kiểu bác Nhatson ấy. Cặp spin thì sài con Mirkon cho nó nhẹ nhàng  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

em thik cách xử lí trục x, tốn 2 cây trượt nhưng mà cỏ vẽ  chất lượng hơn

----------


## CKD

Có cần thợ phụ ko a?

----------


## ABCNC

> Có cần thợ phụ ko a?


Khà khà, cần chớ, đang thiếu thợ gõ gõ, siết siết mấy con ốc  :Big Grin:  Bữa nào xong trục Z, bác ghé chơi, sẵn ra tay gõ gõ, siết siết cho nó song song với vuông góc theo chuẩn G7  luôn  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Âu cơ bác. Gì chứ mấy cái này tính bia đen là được ạ. Ở kế bên, cần gì bác cứ ới, e tới ngay

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Cần Thơ u bia "đen" như bác Namcnc mấy e chân dài nó chém chít, u bia vàng cho nó lành nhé bác  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, còn mấy con nam châm của ông anh, làm sao em gửi được giờ?

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Tính đi tính lại, khả năng và dụng cụ có hạn, nên tạm thời chơi 1 trục z thôi. Xem ra con này chỉ toàn là đồ lắp ghép, ráng làm cho xg để có cái diy những món khác. Phần cơ khí coi như cơ bản, he he, để hôm nào bác CKD qua check nữa là ổn  :Big Grin:  , giờ tới phần điện đóm mới rối.

----------

duonghoang, Mr.L

----------


## ABCNC

Lấy cái hình tủ điện của bác CKD đem ra tiệm chỉ chỉ..và gom về đc 1 mớ này, ko biết còn thiếu món nào nữa ko, các bác xem giúp.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác ơi cái chân đế đồng hồ so mới tinh mua loại rẻ cũng chỉ hơn 100k thui mà lại có đế nam châm, còn vặn vẹo thoải mái nữa


cái chân đế đồng hồ so mua loại rẻ ở đâu thế bác Tuấn ơi?e đang muốn kiếm 1 cái.hi!
Bác chủ chế đc cái đế đồng hồ so hay quá.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

> cái chân đế đồng hồ so mua loại rẻ ở đâu thế bác Tuấn ơi?e đang muốn kiếm 1 cái.hi!
> Bác chủ chế đc cái đế đồng hồ so hay quá.


Bác cứ ra chợ trời mà mua. Ngày trước em mua 120k thì phải

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ABCNC

@ Hiwinbk: Bộ đế đh so loại ok 1 chút cũng vài xị à, làm ít, ko có nó thấy cũng ko sao.
Các bác cho hỏi các thiết bị trong tủ điện đấu nối với nhau  ntn, cái nào trươc cái nào sau, chọn dòng điện cho thiết bị ntn? Nhứt là chỗ bộ lọc với khởi động từ, relay. Mình làm như vầy đc ko ạ?:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## huyquynhbk

Sao bác k cho cái Lọc 10A trước KĐT ra trước Nguồn 24/5V vậy?

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

> Sao bác k cho cái Lọc 10A trước KĐT ra trước Nguồn 24/5V vậy?


Cám ơn bác, mình sẽ chỉnh lại, vì hồi đầu nghĩ phải có 1 cái ở trước KĐT để lọc nhiễu điện lưới, chống sét.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác cứ ra chợ trời mà mua. Ngày trước em mua 120k thì phải


hi! e lượn ra chợ giời mấy lần rùi, mà chả nhìn thấy chỗ nào nó bán.mà hỏi thì e sợ mấy bác ở chợ lắm.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## emptyhb

> hi! e lượn ra chợ giời mấy lần rùi, mà chả nhìn thấy chỗ nào nó bán.mà hỏi thì e sợ mấy bác ở chợ lắm.


Bác đi ra chợ chỗ đường bán ốc vít đi thẳng xuống, cuối ngõ quay phải 1 cửa hàng bên trái chỗ ngã tư giáp với chỗ bán máy khoan bơm các kiểu là có  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Cửa hàng màu đỏ bác nhé

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ABCNC

Mỏi hết cả tay, tưởng làm cái tủ điện cần chất xám thôi chứ ai ngờ phải có cả cơ bắp nữa  :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos, huyquynhbk, Mr.L, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái này nói gở, nhưng nếu mà lỡ bác đổi ý giao diện tủ điện thì sao?

----------


## ABCNC

> Hehe, cái này nói gở, nhưng nếu mà lỡ bác đổi ý giao diện tủ điện thì sao?


Hehe, quải muốn chít, nếu chạy đc là mừng lắm rồi. Giao diện cũng tính toán kỹ lắm, mà bắt tay vào làm mới ngộ ra đc 1số thứ chưa ok, cũng ko cầu toàn bác ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ABCNC

Ngoại thất:  :Wink:

----------

hung1706, Mr.L, nhatson, ppgas, taih2

----------


## thuhanoi

Màn hình cảm ứng không đó bác ABC

----------


## Gamo

wow wow  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Màn hình thường thôi bác ThuHanoi, vì bàn làm việc ngắn nên gắn nó vô cho đỡ diện tích, CPU, dây nhợ của nó cũng gắn ngoài  :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## duonghoang

Đúng là dân designer có khác, làm cái gì cũng có nét ^^

----------

ABCNC

----------


## anhcos

Tủ đẹp quá bác ơi, 2 cái quạt kia là hút ra hay thổi vào vậy bác.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ppgas

Tủ điện đẹp quá!
Nếu có làm thêm cái nữa thì kiếm cái cưa lọng máy, khoan cái lỗ chọt lưỡi cưa vào và... 5 phút, xong  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Òi thì ra là dùng cưa lọng, thank bác Ppgas. Bên phía đó là 2 quạt hút ra ngoài ạ

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Đề nghị bác ABCNC chụp hình nội thất tủ điện lên để anh em còn chimmmmmm ngưỡng nữa chớ, có gì hay ho anh em còn học hỏi hè hè

----------


## ABCNC

> Đề nghị bác ABCNC chụp hình nội thất tủ điện lên để anh em còn chimmmmmm ngưỡng nữa chớ, có gì hay ho anh em còn học hỏi hè hè


Gắn phía ngoài vô cho khí thế bác ui, trong ruột đang mò mẫm  :Big Grin: ...hôm nay làm cái mạch nguồn, khà khà điếc ko sợ súng đây

----------

CKD, duonghoang, thuhanoi

----------


## duonghoang

Ui bác mà ở đây em phay cho 1 tấm, nhìn bác làm bằng tay nhìn khổ sở quá ^^

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Xong cái mạch điện:

Qua cái biến thế sao cắm điện vào nó ko có điện ra các bác ui, 2 dây xanh phải là đầu 220v vào ko (bên kia nó có 6 dây xanh đỏ vàng) với lại còn 3 dây trắng này là gì ạ?

----------


## CKD

Nguồn này đối xứng bác ạ. Chờ e t2 đi, e tư vấn cho bác cách dùng full công suất của con nguồn.. giờ online mobi nên không document gì được.
3 cái dây trắng có thể là 1 cấp áp khác, được cách ly

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Diyodira

Bác lấy 2 dây 35vac qua hai con diod đơn là đẹp rồi, mua diod lớn tí, nếu không có diod lớn thì có thể chập song song vài con cho an tâm, ra gần 50vdc, mua tụ 68 hay 100vdc cho an tâm.
Mua bát tròn cho con tụ gắn lên mặt phẳng cùng với biến thế, song đi dây point to point cho nó chuyên nghiệp, không cần bo đồng.



Vậy là ổn rồi, nguồn CT này không có kinh nghiệm mà ngâm là không cứu được đấy, khét ngay.
Thanks

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Phần điện còn nhiều chông gai. Hôm nay làm được cái mạch của bác Nhatson pul/dir-cw/ccw. Bản thân thấy tay nghề điện tử đã có chút tiến bộ (so với làm cái mạch chuyển qua Dc)

----------


## CKD

Ủa, mấy con alpha không chạy được pulse/dir sao mà phải chuyển?

----------


## ABCNC

> Ủa, mấy con alpha không chạy được pulse/dir sao mà phải chuyển?


Alpha dành cho dự ớn bự bự sau  :Big Grin: , đang nghịch thử mấy con 5 phase cho con combo này

----------


## anhxco

> Alpha dành cho dự ớn bự bự sau , đang nghịch thử mấy con 5 phase cho con combo này


Mấy con 5 phase hàn đấy à!? e nhớ nó có chế độ 1P/2P mà.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## writewin

nguồn này là nguồn đối xứng dùng trong aply anh ah, 2 dây xanh là nguồn đầu vào, 3 sợi dây trắng là điện 4.5 và 20v, còn 2 nhóm dây (vàng xanh vàng) (đỏ xanh đỏ) thì là điện (35- 0 - 35 ) (15 - 0 - 15) ,nếu anh để nguyên thì dùng như vậy, em dùng thì em đấu dây lại để cho ra số V cần thiết VD: 30+15 = 45 ^^

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

> Mấy con 5 phase hàn đấy à!? e nhớ nó có chế độ 1P/2P mà.


Ui thế mà lay hoay mấy ngày lễ với cái board này. Đúng rùi bác kr55mc autonic ạ. Vậy là chuyển qua 1P rồi cắm vào là chơi được luôn à Bác? Nhưng mà nó có 4 lỗ thì: 5v+ cắm vô cw+ với ccw+; còn step cắm cw- và diR cắm vô ccw- phải ko ạ?
Với lại driver này nó dòng maX 1.4a, step thì 1.5a chơi với nhau dc ko ạ (con stepsyn 103h7853..thấy rẻ bèo lụm về nghịch chơi)

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ui thế mà lay hoay mấy ngày lễ với cái board này. Đúng rùi bác kr55mc autonic ạ. Vậy là chuyển qua 1P rồi cắm vào là chơi được luôn à Bác? Nhưng mà nó có 4 lỗ thì: 5v+ cắm vô cw+ với ccw+; còn step cắm cw- và diR cắm vô ccw- phải ko ạ?
> Với lại driver này nó dòng maX 1.4a, step thì 1.5a chơi với nhau dc ko ạ (con stepsyn 103h7853..thấy rẻ bèo lụm về nghịch chơi)


Đúng rồi pulse vào CW / DIR vào CCW còn cực tính tùy vào BOB. Nếu nó không chạy thì đổi qua CW- và CCW- nối xuống - / PUL vào CW+ / DIR vào CCW+

----------


## liemgc

cái nguồn kia chỉ sài 35VAC thôi , không nối tiếpđược! còn full cong suất em nó thì nắn 2 diot lấy dây 0v làm mass

----------

